# A newly discovered shrimp!



## Ebi-Ken

On Wednesday night on October 20th 2010. A friend of mine whose also my photographer named Thomas had come over to my new location where my "mad scientist" experiments takes place and he netted out a NEW SHRIMP..... well at least in my tanks LOL. What can this be?!?!?!?


















THATS RIGHT! GREEN HULK! I had no idea i had another variant, well mutation in my BKK / Panda tanks. Truly an amazing specimen with metallic green and blue colors.

Anyways, the main reason Thomas had come was to help me take some amazing pictures. Hes got some mad skills when it comes to photography.

Here is a top notch Painted fire red:









*Whats this? Blue Panda?!?!*








nope! its just the lighting. LOL

And finally, some BKK and panda pics:


----------



## tobalman

WOW very nice looking Green Hulk or turquoise shrimps. Your photography skill is not too bad just have to get a study hand and focus on the eyes of your shrimps then you're set too.

Can't wait to see the pictures of your friends to post up here.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

tobalman said:


> WOW very nice looking Green Hulk or turquoise shrimps. Your photography skill is not too bad just have to get a study hand and focus on the eyes of your shrimps then you're set too.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures of your friends to post up here.


not my pictures, these are my friends and he uses a tripod =)


----------



## Beijing08

when are u going to show your pure line ADA tank bro?
must see some flowers, my expectations are getting higher by the day.

These are gorgeous btw..LOL @ mad scientist


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, congrats. Very nice.
"Green Hulk" - heh, I like it. Did you make that up your self or was there actually a variance called Green Hulk?
As for blue panda ... yeah, I notice how blue was the container. But it's possible, the blue mutation is there. It's just a matter of time before some one get a matching pair.
Actually, now that I mentioned it. I know for a fact that lobsters sometimes have a split colour (half red/half blue) shell. I wonder if shrimps carry them too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## BettaBeats

yeah, the macro is out of focus on the majority of the pictures. 
but nice shrimps


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Wow amazing!! Congratulations!! I am in love with that green hulk shrimp!! 
What type of shrimps made that? 
Sooo cool!!


----------



## TBemba

So having that one Hulk shrimp, Like the name. what is the sex of that shrimp?
How many of them do you need to develop a strain? How many generations would have to breed true?
How would you add a more diverse blood line? 

Interesting


----------



## pat3612

Can we see a video of it no offence but had alot of people claim different shrimp and they were just photo shopped.


----------



## matti2uude

pat3612 said:


> Can we see a video of it no offence but had alot of people claim different shrimp and they were just photo shopped.


Really? Are you serious? Have you seen his other shrimp? I don't think you need video for proof from this person.


----------



## Beijing08

GREEN HULK exists...it's been out for a while now...all the shrimp breeders in Asia can prove that. However, I wouldn't mind a video of that either.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

pat3612 said:


> Can we see a video of it no offence but had alot of people claim different shrimp and they were just photo shopped.


lol, no problem I have taken out the 2 saddled one and put it in the babies tank. I'll shoot a clip of them and u can clearly see the pigment difference.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

I have taken it and I am now going to upload to youtube. The bigger one with the clear indication of the saddle is the exact same one in the picture the smaller flying around one is a BKK. You will notice the color difference.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Frank's incredible hulk video 1

I have no idea how to embed a youtube vid on here. Doesn't work the same as other forums. This is not QUITE a clear vid. Second one is very clear


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Heres one that shows a clear depiction: Franks Incredible Hulk vid 2

pat3612 this vid clear enough? =)


----------



## dl88dl

The proof is in the video lol thanks for sharing and those shrimps are so awesome


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

lol photoshopped xDahahahahahaha


----------



## camboy012406

wowwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!! my dream shrimpsssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## TBemba

looks like CGI to me 

I would think chasing it around with the net would be stressful no?


----------



## pat3612

I will wait and see


----------



## Ebi-Ken

TBemba said:


> looks like CGI to me
> 
> I would think chasing it around with the net would be stressful no?


wonderful thing about BKK, they can take ALOT more before any loss of color can occur. Also, usually its by temperature one of the attributes which interprets to the high prices.


----------



## camboy012406

frank, is that true shrimps change color in low tempreture?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

camboy012406 said:


> frank, is that true shrimps change color in low tempreture?


By color change I mean lighter pigments. But thats when shrimp are at temperatures like 10C which is in direct link to low activity and shrimp being lethargic and they become pale. Just like humans =) stick someone in a freezer lets see what happens  lol


----------



## camboy012406

so frank do you use heater for your crs shrimps?


----------



## Ebi-Ken

camboy012406 said:


> so frank do you use heater for your crs shrimps?


nope, theres no need the rooms stays a comfy 20C year round with the added heat from the light and heat from filters. Its perfect


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Jiang604 said:


> Heres one that shows a clear depiction: Franks Incredible Hulk vid 2
> 
> pat3612 this vid clear enough? =)


Wow, it's green! No jokes!
This new shrimp is amazing!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

TBemba said:


> looks like CGI to me
> 
> I would think chasing it around with the net would be stressful no?


What is CGI ?


----------



## TBemba

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is CGI ?


CGI

*C*omputer *g*enerated *i*mages like the rollerskating babies on the commerial


----------



## igor.kanshyn

TBemba said:


> CGI
> 
> *C*omputer *g*enerated *i*mages like the rollerskating babies on the commerial


Ah, I see.
It's too expensive. A short movie with a shrimp might cost couple of millions to make.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

If i recollect the hulk wasn't metallic. 
The color is very similar to the green goblin's metallic armor in spider man. 
Perhaps goblin shrimp?

I guess in the end it all depends on whether your a DC or Marvel fan.


----------



## Beijing08

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I guess in the end it all depends on whether your a DC or Marvel fan.


EL OH EL in real life


----------



## Zebrapl3co

um ... Green goblin and the Hulk are both from Marvels ... and so is Spiderman for that matter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

